

Meritocracy is the software engineer’s delusion. - pneumatics
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/04/11/meritocracy-is-the-software-engineers-prince-charming-and-why-thats-harmful

======
Jemaclus
One of the problems I have with the jobs "above the effort thermocline" (to
use the author's words) is that as an engineer, it just seems like a waste of
time. My job as an engineer is to get things done and to get them done
effectively. If I can automate something so that I never have to do it again,
awesome. If something is broken, I fix it.

I don't beat around the bush. I address things head-on and fix them. I want to
be successful, and I want my team to be successful.

But in the real world, you run into this issue where addressing things head-on
is a no-no. Instead, you have to compromise. You have to make sure you don't
hurt anyone's feelings. This is politics. And it just gets in the way.

No wonder I'm having such a hard time transitioning from "just an engineer" to
management. I just want to solve problems, and I want to lead a team that
solves problems. And sometimes the "leading" part isn't about solving problems
at all, but instead kicking that can down the road to make someone else happy.

Annoying. No wonder I'm not cut out for management.

~~~
mattgreenrocks
> Annoying. No wonder I'm not cut out for management.

Hope you see this! You can still solve problems head-on in a compassionate
way; it's really up to the culture of the company you're at.

You sound like you'd be a great manager.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Ouch! Are you suggesting that I actually dress for success?

Your conclusion did not cheer me up at all: everyone is doing it so you should
too.

It would be nice to get a system where these human flaws in aspiration would
work against each other to some mutual advantage.

------
icedchai
Good article, but not surprising. I gave up on delusions of "meritocracy" in
my early 20's.

------
chrisbennet
This was an eye opener for an engineer like myself. -Chris

------
touristtam
spot on.

[edit] Ok, thanks for the down vote on an article that hasn't got much rating
and up votes.

~~~
eldude
Yes, that's wrong.

    
    
        Empty comments can be ok if they're positive.
    

From
[http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

